# Why does Google find hits that are not there?



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

More and more often, I am having Google search for something and then when I click on one of the hits, the web site is not there.

I know that some web sites come and go and some URLs change, but how can Google find a search term, show me a bit of what it found, and I click on the link but there is no web site there.

Example, this morning I searched for a Kenmore dryer manual and Google returned:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So I clicked on the link and I got:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I tried it with all my popup blockers and stuff closed and I got the same result.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Seeing that justiceforjessica in the early part of the link tells something wasn't right there. Somehow it broke some rule, someone reported it or the creator took it down. If it was still popular when removed it will continue to pop up for a bit.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Dryers are considered 'white goods' and probably just got automatically sent to the back of the net.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Vjk said:


> Dryers are considered 'white goods' and probably just got automatically sent to the back of the net.


Haha! Yeah, and on Juneteenth no less.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've seen that happen occasionally. If you look the site you get taken to is not the site listed in the hit. Somewhere along the line the site got hijacked.


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Google doesn't perform a real-time search of the internet when you enter a query. Rather, Google uses web crawler bots that are continually looking for pages on the web and building a database that indexes the sites. 
Those databases don't necessarily get updated when a site is removed, so when your search queries the database, you can get invalid results.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

People often seed google with bad links, Scams, virus, malware links. Why would a site called justice for justice have a kennmore manual on it. Most likley it was a scam, that someone removed but good had not re-scanned to find it gone. 

Its a good think the links are bad, that means people are cleanup problems. Also if your searching for a kenmore manual, why would you just go to the kenmore page...

YOu can restrict your searches to single site. In the url, type site:kenmore.com dryer 600 Or whatever your search terms are.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Gary in ohio said:


> Also if your searching for a kenmore manual, why would you just go to the kenmore page...
> 
> YOu can restrict your searches to single site. In the url, type site:kenmore.com dryer 600 Or whatever your search terms are.


I went there first. Here is why I kept searching:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/5hb2477lzg-000582/kenmore-11086670100-dryer-parts


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree with @Gary in ohio , searching for most manuals could lead u to a scam.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

po boy said:


> I agree with @Gary in ohio , searching for most manuals could lead u to a scam.


I do it frequently for everything from lawn mower engines to you-name-it. Never been a problem. And they are free.


----------

